# How does 1994 Cape Horn ride? 21'



## bonedaddy

I am lookingat buying an older cape horn....1994 hull 21', I haven't rode on a 21 before but I have rode on a 19' 93 hull. My question is how rough and how "wet" is the ride. Is it as bad as the 19' or better?


----------



## duckhuntinsailor

On my boat (1990 Cape Horn/ for sale soon) it's a wet ride, if there is any wind. I've heard that those splash gaurds really help it, but I have never been to concerned about keeping dry.


----------



## lobsterman

one of the wettest rides on the water.


----------



## Worn Out

Wet. Water coming from beneath/ behind the rub-rail. Maybe some caulk there would help, but only mostly the remaining drip constantly blowing on you after theprior spray/splash. I almost wish you hadn't asked...


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

I have a 95 17 footrides fineand it gets wet but it's not bad......only when the water is really rough.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

put on your goggles. the ride is not bad as long as you don't mind constantly being hit with a firehose if there is any chop!


----------



## Lakewoodwife

LMAO!! That's a good one.....:bowdown


----------



## bonedaddy

Thanks guys for all the advise, he's right I wish I wouldn't have asked. Just kidding Thanks!


----------



## Bowed Up

Splash guards (inexpensive) fix the wet ride. The newer reverse chine design is fine. One tough well buit boat.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

I sell and install the Smart rail sytems some of ya'll are talking about.


----------



## Midnight Run

i wouldnt buy it but i have a 23 mako that would be great for you it can catch anything you want from marlin, swordfish,wahoo snapperand so on. Ride is great and doesnot get you wet that often. Ohh and it burns no fuel go to thespur all day and only burn 65gal. Just my.02


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

Hey Jeff, does that boat come with a double header guarantee??


----------



## SandyKeys

2005 24' - Wet as hell ! :boo


----------



## bukshot01

Seeing as how we are referring to the 1994 21' Cape Horn we have for sale... I am biased! It is NOT a wet boat --unless your cruising at 25 mph in 2-4's (what boat isnt?). And even if it is, it has a full plastic enclosure... Kevin, as my dad told you your welcome to take the boat for a cruise anytime... Wait till its windy (wait everyday is windy right now) Don't take the opinion of those who have not ridden in our boat with the stuff we have on it, much less the exact year and model...


----------



## JoshH

Who do you plan on voting for for sheriff bukshot01? :moon


----------



## pdog

I had a 2000 Capehorn 21 and it was by far the wettest ride i have ever been on. Great boat but be sure and wear your rain gear.


----------



## Midnight Run

no but if you buy ill take you out exp. paid by me


----------



## bonedaddy

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_lblFullMessage>Seeing as how we are referring to the 1994 21' Cape Horn we have for sale... I am biased! It is NOT a wet boat --unless your cruising at 25 mph in 2-4's (what boat isnt?). And even if it is, it has a full plastic enclosure... Kevin, as my dad told you your welcome to take the boat for a cruise anytime... Wait till its windy (wait everyday is windy right now) Don't take the opinion of those who have not ridden in our boat with the stuff we have on it, much less the exact year and model...</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Your dad wasvery nice and helpful with any questions I had, he also did offer me a test ride. I am only trying to get some opinions from current and previous owners on their experience. Buying a boat is a big decision and one that I will have to live with for a while. As soon as I can get an opportunity to take the boat out I plan on it, I think anyone on here would seek advice from others beside the current owner before making a purchase. I wouldn't be asking still if I weren't seriously considering purchasing your boat.


----------



## bukshot01

And I certainly respect that. I was only suggesting that people with no experience with the actual model with included options not say that its the "wettest ride they've ever been on" 

We took plenty of time purchasing this boat, and I asked the same questions on the old forum. Its just funny that I never heard these kinds of responses then...

Thanks for looking at our boat, and hope you decide to buy!

Justin


----------



## Buzzbait

Maybe your biased because you havent been on any other boat besides the Cape Horn. Bottom line the whole line of Cape Horns from that era are wet.....period. You can look at the hull sitting in the driveway and tell that. Look luck with your sale. They do seem to have a cult like following around here. Like others have said, if you like the boat, get yourself a good scuba mask and go at it.


----------



## bukshot01

Been on plenty of other boats... and I still dont think our boat is anymore "wet" than any other boat out there. Try not stating opinions as facts...


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen

I am partners in a 1994 Capehorn 21 that we repowered in 07 with a 225 E-tech and it is a great boat. It is wet running into a quartering wind. Then you have 3 choices, move to the other side of the boat, get out the rain gear or, the best choice spend $ 500 bucks and get isinglass spray skirts.


----------



## pdog

hey kde71 did you buy the cape horn?


----------



## bukshot01

Yeah kde71 bought the boat, and from what I understand is happy with it.

Thanks again Kevin, and call us anytime!


----------



## bonedaddy

Hey everybody, I got the boat and so far so good. Taken it out 3 times and so far only had my left arm wet in Pensacola Pass on Sunday (rough!) The t-top enclosure that goes around three sides helps a lot. I did have to replace a bilge pump but who doesn't. I am having a new canvas made for the t-top now (black) and front curtain to match. I have been cleaning on it as much as possible and am very proud. I would like new electronics so if anybody knows someone send them my way. Thanks for all the input!!!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

nice.


----------



## younghooker

newer 21s (2002 up ) & all 24 capes are good rides very basic offshore fishing boats cost effective built like brickhouse :letsdrink


----------

